# Sling enclosure



## JOHNFIN (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought a golden knee sling, put him in a 5 gallon tank and now I cant find him. Did I make a huge mistake. I have seen some people keeping them in a pill bottle. He is about the size of a finger nail. I am also worried he may not catch food in his large cage.


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

At that size I would have put him in a tub about 3 inch diameter


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

2 of my T's ar about the same size and i have them in 0.3ltr rubs


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

JOHNFIN said:


> I bought a golden knee sling, put him in a 5 gallon tank and now I cant find him. Did I make a huge mistake. I have seen some people keeping them in a pill bottle. He is about the size of a finger nail. I am also worried he may not catch food in his large cage.


my chaco golden knee i got as a sling and put in a same sort of tank and he loves it he always hides under his log lol. but he has been growing really well since july he has molted 3 times. and he eats well ect.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

JOHNFIN said:


> I bought a golden knee sling, put him in a 5 gallon tank and now I cant find him. Did I make a huge mistake. I have seen some people keeping them in a pill bottle. He is about the size of a finger nail. I am also worried he may not catch food in his large cage.


Well if you are worried the only answer is to find him and move him to a smaller enclosure then he will find food easier and you will have the peace of mind that you can actually see him lol


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I keep my slings in cricket tubs. If they are hungry they will find the food.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

JOHNFIN said:


> I bought a golden knee sling, put him in a 5 gallon tank and now I cant find him. Did I make a huge mistake. I have seen some people keeping them in a pill bottle. He is about the size of a finger nail. I am also worried he may not catch food in his large cage.


What do you think,?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> I keep my slings in cricket tubs. If they are hungry they will find the food.


 My bigger slings are all in cricket tubs, i find these ideal for slings & they come free with crickets :2thumb:.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Did you say 5 gallon? What's that, 20L?
Yeah ok, that's pretty big for a sling that size. It's not a problem though, if it's hungry then it'll find food. It won't use the space given to it, so is pointless, but not harmful.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

chisc said:


> 2 of my T's ar about the same size and i have them in 0.3ltr rubs
> image
> image



That's a RUB, you do realise that these have a gap around the lid don't you? A small sling could easily escape through the gap, especially as you have some pieces of wood right near the lid that it can climb on to aid this escape :gasp:. I would move the sling into a cricket tub as this is more secure than keeping it in a RUB :2thumb:.


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks i never thought about the air gap i used rubs as i like my invert tubs to
have locking lids.
the singapore blue is 2-3 cm across so may not be able to get out the gap but the trinidad chevron is quite small, have now put both RUB's into another tub thats got no gap round be lid just incase


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

chisc said:


> thanks i never thought about the air gap i used rubs as i like my invert tubs to
> have locking lids.
> the singapore blue is 2-3 cm across so may not be able to get out the gap but the trinidad chevron is quite small, have now put both RUB's into another tub thats got no gap round be lid just incase




The cambridgei will get out the smallest gap, believe me i had one escape from 2 different enclosures :devil:.


----------



## Moshikoyo (Mar 14, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> Did you say 5 gallon? What's that, 20L?
> Yeah ok, that's pretty big for a sling that size. It's not a problem though, if it's hungry then it'll find food. It won't use the space given to it, so is pointless, but not harmful.


I'd have to disagree. I think you should always house sling in small enclosure. Granted there's the argument that all wild slings live in the wild, but that's why the females lay potentially hundreds of eggs, most aren't supposed to make it. Saying "if it's hungry it'll find it" is like having a pet tiger in a ten thousand acer nature reserve, throwing in a goat and saying the same. It's like everything. Energy gained minus energy expended. If you at any point find this equation in the minus = death. Maybe I'm wrong, but you wouldn't take the chance with a P. metallica or an m. balfori say.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

if using the cheep crix tubs i snd the sides down to remove the sharp bits


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah i'd say that was far too big, all of mine are kept in containers a little large than jam jars


----------



## Moshikoyo (Mar 14, 2012)

It's real easy to get free enclosures for slings. Terrestrial-sauce containers from take aways and delis, arboreal-grab a free clap test.


----------



## JOHNFIN (Nov 23, 2010)

*Enclosure*

Ok, I found him under some moss. The cage is big but I heard he will grow to 8" so thats why I bought the 5 gallon. Bummer is I heard they only live 4 years.


----------



## Moshikoyo (Mar 14, 2012)

JOHNFIN said:


> Ok, I found him under some moss. The cage is big but I heard he will grow to 8" so thats why I bought the 5 gallon. Bummer is I heard they only live 4 years.


If it's a he. The females live 3-4 times as long. He/she may reach 8" but I'd rehouse any T 3 or 4 times before they reach full size..


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope this helps. This is the tub I keep my GBB in.


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)

Definately rehouse it. A urine sample vial is perfect for slings. As are deli cups. Old Yoghurt pots..


----------

